# My composition teacher!!



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

This is my current composition teacher, Janice Giteck!  There's a video interview with her with excerpts of her music! I love my composition teacher! She is a great composer and she provides such a nurturing environment for my own compositions to develop.  I would love it if you guys watched! There is also a separate printed interview below. She says a lot of good stuff here and we have very similar views about music.

http://www.newmusicbox.org/articles/janice-giteck-music-in-mind/


----------

